# fear nothing



## Raj616

How do you say 'fear nothing' in latin?


----------



## Lamb67

nihil timendum est= nothing ought to be feared


----------



## loco44

_Nihil metuere_


----------



## Starfrown

NIL TIME -- This was the motto of No.501 Squadron of the Royal Air Force.

Note:_ nil_ is a contraction of _nihil_.


----------



## Raj616

Would 'nihil timeo' be more correct?


----------



## loco44

_nihil timeo_ means _*I* don't fear nothing_.
It's wrong, since you should use the Latin imperative.


----------



## brian

loco44 said:


> _nihil timeo_ means _*I* don't fear nothing anything / I fear nothing_.



No double negatives in English.


----------



## loco44

That's very bad error of mine Brian8733, expecially knowing a bit of Latin ...


----------

